# Jimmy1962.



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Since you are reading here why don't you post. Maybe you already are but at least introduce yourself..

Maybe we can help you.

I am sure you are not the only one. 

Niceguy25?
Fenderguy?

Maybe even hikingout?


@oldshirt guess you are making an impact.


----------

